# anacharis?



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

I've read that a lot of you put some java moss in with your tadpoles. I don't have any, but I do have anacharis. Will that be good to put in with them? By the way, why do you put the java moss in with them?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Anacharis will work just fine, most of us use Jave moss cause it grows in low light is fastly growing.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

any non-toxic plants are good. as julio said java moss is just better cause it's hardy and is a fast grower. depending on the tad, some will eat it.


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

otis07 said:


> any non-toxic plants are good. as julio said java moss is just better cause it's hardy and is a fast grower. depending on the tad, some will eat it.


I have 1 leucomelas tadpole (2 more on the way!) I wonder if it will eat the plant. I have a large "crop" of anacharis, so I'll try it out. As soon as I see some java, I'll get some.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they will certainly munch on it


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

it certainly will not hurt. think about what they eat in the wild, a lot of different stuff. and there isn't much SLS in the wild, so mimicing that diet, at least trying is your best bet. the more variety the better. dead insects, bug larvae, algea, dead plants (land or aquatic), snails, other tads... so for the most variety in captivity i would suggest- dead ff, aquatic plants, leaves (some epipedobates will eat these to the skeleton, but most dendro's just take nibbles, but worth a try, decomp. leaves are easier for them to eat and also produce beneficial tannins), tad bites, tropical fish food, algae...the list goes on.


----------

